# A bad day ends with a destroyed porch!



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

So I've had a rough couple months. Sick family members, stressfull holidays, stuff breaking. You know, life as an adult. Today was no different, had to leave work early to go throw a battery in my wifes car in 20 degree weather. It was annoying and cold as heck.

So I get home an hour earlier than normal, and I see a package on my porch when I get to the door. I have not ordered anything and I did not sign up for any passes.

Then I see the return label.... @CheapHumidors...

Kayla went and blew up my stuff. Very much appreciated after a day like today. Only problem is all my humi space is already maxed. Guess I'm ordering another Jar humidor from them.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Ohhh that Kayla She is 1 sneaky lady right there!

She is sooo smart! Its like she knew you needed a bombing today!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

I guess that's one way to sell humidors :laugh:

Nice hit.

oke:


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats on the Hit and well Done Kayla.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

This is number 4 on the day. Nice BOMB and sorry to hear about the tough run of bad luck.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

:dude: sometimes they arrive out of nowhere...just when you need a pick-me-up. :nod:


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha ha ha. She hit me today too!! WOW!


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> :dude: sometimes they arrive out of nowhere...just when you need a pick-me-up. :nod:


I really did need one today. Nothing like being cold and dirty in a dress shirt and kahkis. Never before have I seen such a generous group of strangers.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

It's like I'm psychic! I'm glad I struck at the perfect time!


----------

